# .ico



## mr_d2254 (28. Oktober 2001)

Weiss wer wo ich heraus finden kann wie ich *.ico Dateien exportieren kann?


----------



## Shiivva (28. Oktober 2001)

ich mach meine Icons immer mit Microangelo, deswegen geb ich dafür jetzt keine Garantie ,
aber geht denn nicht, das Bild als .gif abzuspeichern und dann später als .ico?

bzw. in einem Programm, was das .gif als .ico abspeichern kann?

wie gesagt..ich hab das noch nie gemacht...


----------



## mr_d2254 (28. Oktober 2001)

und was waere so ein gif -> ico program, hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Shiivva (28. Oktober 2001)

auf jeden fall kann das microangelo. 

--> impactsoft.com


----------



## mr_d2254 (28. Oktober 2001)

ok, danke...

Weisst du vielleicht auch was .ico's als transparent sehen? Also ist bei denen der pinke Rand als transparente Einheit, oder ist das ganz normal wie bei gif etc.?


----------



## Shiivva (29. Oktober 2001)

hm, bin nicht SO icon-geübt, aber bei microangelo ist das transparente ein dunkles blaugrau.
ich schätze aber, dass wenn du ein transparentes gif importierst, er es automatisch "ändert".


----------



## Ice0210 (29. Oktober 2001)

Jo da gebe ich Shiivva recht. mit diesem Progr. kannst du gif's in .ico abspeichern. Ich habe mein icon auf meiner HP gespeichert so ist es dauerhaft da.

also bis dann...


----------



## mr_d2254 (29. Oktober 2001)

naja eigendlich ist es ja so, dass ein paar programme eine pinkfarbende farbe als transparent sehen, d.h. man muss es zuerst pink anmalen... es geht mir jetzt nich um die farbe wie Microangelo transparent anzeigt... 

Ich versuchs einfach mal, irgendwie wirds schon klappen.


----------



## Shiivva (29. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von mr_d2254 _
> *naja eigendlich ist es ja so, dass ein paar programme eine pinkfarbende farbe als transparent sehen*



echt?
ich kenn keins...
bei welchem/n ist das denn so?

na ja...wenn du ein gif in PS machst, das als transparentes Bild abspeicherst, und dann dies in microangelo öffnest, erkennt der die transparenten Bereiche automatisch (ohne dass du diese vorher pink markieren musstest)


----------



## mr_d2254 (29. Oktober 2001)

Also es gibt ne farbe die heisst "true pink" (RGB: 255,0,255). Die farbe sieht echt ******** aus desswegen hat's Windows als transparent farbe genommen, z.B. alte Spiele hatten ihre figuren in .bmp abgespeichert und der hintergrund war immer "true pink" weils ja transparent sein sollte. Also hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht muessen ja die icons auch einen "true pink"'en hintergrund haben um transparent zu sein.

Wie gesagt ich probiers mal aus... kennt vielleicht jemand n tutorial fuers .ico machen?


----------



## pong (29. Oktober 2001)

also ich weiß
1. das es 32x32 pix sein muessen
2. *.bmp mit 256 farben einfach zu *.ico umbenennen (hat bei mir geklappt)
3. mal bei http://www.favicon.de vorbeischaun da gibts echt hilfreiche tipps


----------



## mr_d2254 (29. Oktober 2001)

ok, danke an alle!


----------



## Shiivva (29. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von pong _
> *
> 2. *.bmp mit 256 farben einfach zu *.ico umbenennen (hat bei mir geklappt)
> *



ah, .bmp wars...und ich dachte .gif...gut zu wissen


----------



## Cruseman (4. November 2001)

jo bmp. iss ja logisch, gif hat mit windows nix zu tun.

transparent wirds, wenn du die farbe, die transparent werden soll in deinem malprog grad als hintergrund(oder vordergrund`?)-farbe angewählt hast. klappt prima. musst nicht unbedingt in ico umbenennen.
ps: geht leider nicht als cursor.


----------



## Bench_B (5. November 2004)

Gibt es denn auch ein, bei PS CS, funktionierendes Plugin für .ico dateien?


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. November 2004)

http://www.telegraphics.com.au/sw/

Ich habe das Plug-In leider nicht ausprobiert.

/edit
Sorry, falscher Link. Und funktionieren tut es auch


----------



## phrozen (5. November 2004)

noch ein Plug-In gibt es hier:
http://www.philipp-spoeth.de/
(bei Photoshop, und dann rechts unten auf Icon & Cursor) 
es ist ein PlugIn für Photoshop, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere mussten die Transparenzen
in einem Alpha-Kanal hinterlegt sein, genaueres kann ich dazu aber nicht sagen, steht wahrscheinlich auf der Homepage.


----------



## Bench_B (6. November 2004)

Danke euch....das erste funz schon einwandfrei


----------



## extracuriosity (6. November 2004)

Mein Tipp:

Das Plugin Iconbuilder runterladen und Icons direkt in _good ol´Photoshop_ bauen und von dort exportieren. 

Link hier:
http://www.iconfactory.com/iconbuilder.asp


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. November 2004)

Auch das kleine kostenlose Programm http://www.irfanview.de kann dir da helfen.


----------

